# Egg Cosy XXXV - A Rose for St. George's Day



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's St. George's Day on 23rd April, the feast day of England's patron saint. In addition to flying the Cross of Saint George on lots of buildings, many people wear a red rose, which is England's national flower. I decided to use the rose as a motif on my egg cosies this year and there's a matching napkin ring to go with it.

*A Rose for St. George's Day Egg Cosy*

*Materials:*
DK weight yarn in White, Red, Yellow and Green
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch

*Abbreviations:*
W: White yarn
R: Red yarn
G: Green yarn
Y: Yellow yarn
K: Knit
P: Purl
K2tog: Knit the next two stitches together
Dec2-WS: slip the next stitch from the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle purlwise, purl the next two stitches on the left-hand needle together, then pass the slipped stitch over. Two stitches evenly decreased purlwise.

*Instructions:*
With White yarn cast on 40 stitches.
Rows 1 to 4: (K1, P1) to end
_Commence colour-work:_
Row 5: W: K14, G: K1, W: K25
Row 6: W: P19, R: P2, G: P2, W: P1, G: P1, W: P15
Row 7: W: K16, G: K2, R: K3, W: K1, R: K2, W: K16
Row 8: W: P15, R: P7, G: P2, W: P15
Row 9: W: K15, G: K1, R: K2, W: K1, R: K1, W: K3, R: K2, W: K15
Row 10: W: P15, R: P1, W: P1, R: P3, W: P1, R: P4, W: P15
Row 11: W: K15, R: K3, W: K1, R: K6, W: K15
Row 12: W: P16, R: P1, Y: P2, R: P2, W: P1, R: P1, W: P17
Row 13: W: K16, R: K2, W: K1, R: K2, Y: K2, R: K1, W: K16
Row 14: W: P17, R: P3, W: P1, R: P3, W: P16
Rpw 15: W: K17, R: K3, W: K20
_Continue using white yarn only_
Row 16: Purl
Row 17: (K1, K2tog) to last stitch, K1 (27 stitches)
Row 18: Purl
Row 19: (K1, K2tog) to end (18 stitches)
Row 20: Purl
Row 21: (K1, K2tog) to end (12 stitches)
Row 22: Purl
Row 23: (K2tog) to end (6 stitches)
Row 24: Purl
Row 25: (K2tog) to end (3 stitches)
Row 26: Dec2-WS 
Break yarn, thread end through the last stitch and pull tight.

*Finishing*
Stitch up sides and weave in ends to neaten.

*A Rose for St. George's Day Napkin Ring*

*Materials:*
DK weight yarn in White, Red, Yellow and Green
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch

*Abbreviations:*
W: White yarn
R: Red yarn
G: Green yarn
Y: Yellow yarn
K: Knit
P: Purl

*Instructions:*
With White yarn cast on 28 stitches.
Rows 1 and 2: (K1, P1) to end
_Commence colour-work:_
Row 3: W: K8, G: K1, W: K19
Row 4: W: P13, R: P2, G: P2, W: P1, G: P1, W: P9
Row 5: W: K10, G: K2, R: K3, W: K1, R: K2, W: K10
Row 6: W: P9, R: P7, G: P2, W: P9
Row 7: W: K9, G: K1, R: K2, W: K1, R: K1, W: K3, R: K2, W: K9
Row 8: W: P9, R: P1, W: P1, R: P3, W: P1, R: P4, W: P9
Row 9: W: K9, R: K3, W: K1, R: K6, W: K9
Row 10: W: P10, R: P1, Y: P2, R: P2, W: P1, R: P1, W: P11
Row 11: W: K10, R: K2, W: K1, R: K2, Y: K2, R: K1, W: K10
Row 12: W: P11, R: P3, W: P1, R: P3, W: P10
Rpw 13: W: K11, R: K3, W: K14
_Continue using white yarn only_
Row 14: Purl
Rows 15 and 16: (K1, P1) to end
Cast off all stitches knitwise

*Finishing*
Stitch up sides to form ring and weave in ends to neaten.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it --- the flag plus this one are on my list of "to do" - that white yarn has a very nice satiny sheen to it - lovely.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it --- the flag plus this one are on my list of "to do" - that white yarn has a very nice satiny sheen to it - lovely.


Thank you, it's a really simple motif and knits up quite easily. I hope you have fun with them.

I used Sirdar _Hayfield_ which I find knits up really well for small colour-work and being acrylic, it washes well and there aren't allergy problems, which is important with table accessories.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I love it.  A set of these will go perfect with the napkin rings. Thank you for another wonderful design.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love it.  A set of these will go perfect with the napkin rings. Thank you for another wonderful design.


Thank you, I think it'll be nice to have the St. George's Cross napkin rings with the rose egg cosies too. I added the instructions for a rose napkin ring, I thought they might be nice for Summer garden parties or afternoon tea.

Dave


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the rose egg cosy, Dave!!! Beautiful!! Thank you for sharing the pattern for the rose egg cosy and napkin rings. The rose is my favorite flower. ;0)


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

I was just thinking I'll have to get my husband to fly my England flag (I made sure that it also has "England" written on the cross) on 23rd April when I suddenly realised - I'll be in London then, so I won't bother to mention it to him after all! (He always flies the Union Jack when I'm in London.)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Love the rose egg cosy, Dave!!! Beautiful!! Thank you for sharing the pattern for the rose egg cosy and napkin rings. The rose is my favorite flower. ;0)


I'm glad you like it, do have a go, it's quite an easy pattern and knits up quickly. I have a tea set with a very similar rose pattern, so it will get plenty of use.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> I was just thinking I'll have to get my husband to fly my England flag (I made sure that it also has "England" written on the cross) on 23rd April when I suddenly realised - I'll be in London then, so I won't bother to mention it to him after all! (He always flies the Union Jack when I'm in London.)


I hope you have a great time and enjoy some of the London specialities.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I love it.  A set of these will go perfect with the napkin rings. Thank you for another wonderful design.
> ...


One set ready for use.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


You've made the beautifully, lovely to wake up to first thing in the morning.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thank you. These ones will be used the most by the ladies of the house.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I'm thinking they would be nice for breakfast in bed, all you've got to do is persuade your little elves to supply it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

One set ready for use.[/quote]

You've made the beautifully, lovely to wake up to first thing in the morning.

Dave[/quote]

Thank you. These ones will be used the most by the ladies of the house.[/quote]

I'm thinking they would be nice for breakfast in bed, all you've got to do is persuade your little elves to supply it!

Dave[/quote]

Hmm breakfast in bed would work too. One could get spoiled that way.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hmm breakfast in bed would work too. One could get spoiled that way.


A concept to work into the conversation one day, methinks!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm breakfast in bed would work too. One could get spoiled that way.
> ...


Would make for an interesting conversation.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Dave, I love this one!! I will have to make these for my Mom, she loves roses!!!! Breakfast in bed???? Not for me, but my Mom has most of her meals in bed, her treat is dinner at the table with the family!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Dave, I love this one!! I will have to make these for my Mom, she loves roses!!!! Breakfast in bed???? Not for me, but my Mom has most of her meals in bed, her treat is dinner at the table with the family!!!


Thank you so much, I'm glad you like this pretty set. I thought they'd work all year round when I was making them. Hope your mom likes them too!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dave, I love this one!! I will have to make these for my Mom, she loves roses!!!! Breakfast in bed???? Not for me, but my Mom has most of her meals in bed, her treat is dinner at the table with the family!!!
> ...


I showed her the pictures, she has loved all the cozies so far, she keeps some in her room on some plastic eggs, has made a little tray to keep them on. :wink:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I am gld she enjoys them, they are decorative little things._The Lad_ has afew on of his favourites on his bookshelf, I'll have to re-work a couple of them for the forum, when I run out of new ideas!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Holy smoke, Dave! I wish I knew more superlatives to describe your cosies. How about mostest beautiful-est, or gorgeous-est, or best-est or fantastic-est or awesome-est. Just when i think you've outdone yourself, you re-do the already out-done! If one makes the rose in multiple colors, it will be like a garden minus the thorns on the table.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren, what brand of yarn do you use, or what gauge? When I make the cosies, I have used regular worsted (4) weight, and even with smaller than instructed needles, the cosies are more appropriate for geese eggs than hen. (Hit me up side the head here, I never make a swatch. Maybe that is my main issue. I am too anxious to get on with the project.) I have trouble using worsted yarn on needles smaller than a size 4.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> NanaCaren, what brand of yarn do you use, or what gauge? When I make the cosies, I have used regular worsted (4) weight, and even with smaller than instructed needles, the cosies are more appropriate for geese eggs than hen. (Hit me up side the head here, I never make a swatch. Maybe that is my main issue. I am too anxious to get on with the project.) I have trouble using worsted yarn on needles smaller than a size 4.


I use Caron simply soft for the main part and red heart for the rest. For the needles I use a size 5 US.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Holy smoke, Dave! I wish I knew more superlatives to describe your cosies. How about mostest beautiful-est, or gorgeous-est, or best-est or fantastic-est or awesome-est. Just when i think you've outdone yourself, you re-do the already out-done! If one makes the rose in multiple colors, it will be like a garden minus the thorns on the table.


Thank you so much, your compliments are appreciated. It's a smple motif, but I could see it looking nice on jumpers, maybe as a pocket detail; it could also be used on a headband or a pair of gloves; maybe worked in cotton as curtain tie-backs.

I made mine in red for _St. George's Day_ but I think it would look good dainty pinks, right through all the purples to the darkest burgundy. How about a hot orange?

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Now Dave..this is by far my favorite egg cosy and napkin ring you have designed...definately dooable for my mothers day table...I grow minature roses and this reminds me of their beauty..
Below is a recent bloom from my minature roses...My little rose resembles your cosy and napkin ring.

Hugs and ty ty ty,

Camilla


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> NanaCaren, what brand of yarn do you use, or what gauge? When I make the cosies, I have used regular worsted (4) weight, and even with smaller than instructed needles, the cosies are more appropriate for geese eggs than hen. (Hit me up side the head here, I never make a swatch. Maybe that is my main issue. I am too anxious to get on with the project.) I have trouble using worsted yarn on needles smaller than a size 4.


I mostly use Sirdar's _Hayfield Bonus DK_ or King Cole's _Big Value DK_ and _Dolly Mix DK_ and some Premier _Premium DK_ which are interchangeable since they knit to the same tension. Deramores stock them at £1.99 to £2.39 (US$3.17 to US$3.81) per 100g ball. I go for acrylics with tableware because it washes easily and there are fewer allergy issues; it also behaves itself in detailed colour-work and is available in a wide range of colours.

With this egg cosy, you could easily adjust the pattern by reducing the number of stitches by six, three stitches either side, adjusting the shaping accordingly.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

So glad the weekend is almost here - I can play with this new cosie, and some of the ideas you have suggested!! And finish, yes FINISH, the beading on the one I started a couple months ago.YEA!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Now Dave..this is by far my favorite egg cosy and napkin ring you have designed...definately dooable for my mothers day table...I grow minature roses and this reminds me of their beauty..
> Below is a recent bloom from my minature roses...My little rose resembles your cosy and napkin ring.
> 
> Hugs and ty ty ty,
> ...


Thank you, I'm glad this one appeals to you, I hope your Mother likes it.

How pretty your rose is, I love miniature roses too, although it'll be at least a month before the ones on my patio start blooming.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> So glad the weekend is almost here - I can play with this new cosie, and some of the ideas you have suggested!! And finish, yes FINISH, the beading on the one I started a couple months ago.YEA!


We will be waiting to see pictures.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Dave, love the idea of matching napkin rings! Thought I was going to have to buy some egg cups with all the cute egg covers you have posted!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave...I love minature roses...they are so unique...delicate and ever blooming..
I can grow many more minatures roses than regular roses...and here in the desert..that is always challenging.
As always your work is impressive!



FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Now Dave..this is by far my favorite egg cosy and napkin ring you have designed...definately dooable for my mothers day table...I grow minature roses and this reminds me of their beauty..
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Dave, love the idea of matching napkin rings! Thought I was going to have to buy some egg cups with all the cute egg covers you have posted!


I'm glad you like this breakfast set, you can use sturdy shot glasses as egg cups, I've had to do that on more than one occassion when staying in American hotels.

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> Windbeam said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, love the idea of matching napkin rings! Thought I was going to have to buy some egg cups with all the cute egg covers you have posted!
> ...


How funny, I had to use my son's shot glasses several times, only have 4 egg cups and had 6 for breakfast!! As they say, great minds!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Windbeam said:
> ...


I found that votive candle holders work well, too. Many colors, many styles, not many dollars.


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

Dave..Your napkin ring(s) and egg cozies are helping me learn how to change colors more cleanly..Thank you for doing all the hard work with charting. You are my idol. Linda R


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flmgsun said:


> Dave..Your napkin ring(s) and egg cozies are helping me learn how to change colors more cleanly..Thank you for doing all the hard work with charting. You are my idol. Linda R


I'm glad my little motifs are helping you progress, I hope you have fun with this one and enjoy yourself making some egg cosies and napkin rings.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


That's a clever idea!

Dave


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Will be flying the Cross of St George on the 23rd.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Good job. I have some of mine on candle holders as well. Two of the grandsons think the cozies are to go on their juice cups for hats.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

With the sizes some of mine have turned out to be, they might fit a juice glass just fine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> With the sizes some of mine have turned out to be, they might fit a juice glass just fine.


I might have to make some a bit bigger so they will have everything matching for outside at the picnic table.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this one. I have a friend who would love a set of these...


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe someone has already asked you this, Dave, but when you design a new cosy, how many do you make? I'm wondering how many you have altogether of different designs. I'm picturing a closet with 35 boxes each marked with a different design name. How do you decide which one(s) to use on a daily basis? 
Jan


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love this one. I have a friend who would love a set of these...


Thanks, I'm glad you like it, hope you enjoy making a set.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Maybe someone has already asked you this, Dave, but when you design a new cosy, how many do you make? I'm wondering how many you have altogether of different designs. I'm picturing a closet with 35 boxes each marked with a different design name. How do you decide which one(s) to use on a daily basis?
> Jan


It all depends on the reason for the cosy. I usually make a few, one will inevitably be snagged by _The Lad_ and disappear into his collection, I don't collect them.

If it's for breakfast party, I give them to my guests as mementos of the event. Some designs are specifically made as gifts for people, they make nice little gifts for house-warmings, engagements, anniversaries etcetera with a set of egg cups, the same thing applies to napkins and napkin rings.

I've designed hundreds over the years, this is just the thirty-fifth pattern I've written out, most are in my note-books. I'm not very good with computers, I don't really like them, so I've never bothered to type out instructions or make digital charts before last year. I'm not a designer or anything like that, it took me a while to develop a format for posting patterns that is sensible and easy enough for people to follow. You've possibly noticed that some of my abbreviations and instructions are slightly different, that's the reason.

So no boxes of egg cosies, I view them as disposable bits of fun; if I need a set for a party or to mark an event, I knock out a new design. Sometimes, I'll doodle something, sometimes I wake up with a picture in my head, sometimes it's to try out a stitch pattern or motif. I generally make an egg cosy or napkin ring when I try out a new yarn instead of a test swatch; I know my usual tension, so I can compare easily enough.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

One for the grand daughters.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks - interesting!
Jan


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> One for the grand daughters.


That's fun, I toyed with the idea of doing some tulips this year but never quite got round to it, yours are nice!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > One for the grand daughters.
> ...


Thank you. I was looking at my potted tulips that are pretty much done for the season.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my.... this will be a great set. The Yellow Rose of Texas..... orange for the TX/Tennessee contingent, red for true love and my father's only known color, hot pink for the little grand and lavender for Rachel... I have pale pink miniatures, so one of those too..... Just in time for Mother'sday on this side of the pond...... Thanks Dave...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh my.... this will be a great set. The Yellow Rose of Texas..... orange for the TX/Tennessee contingent, red for true love and my father's only known color, hot pink for the little grand and lavender for Rachel... I have pale pink miniatures, so one of those too..... Just in time for Mother'sday on this side of the pond...... Thanks Dave...


Thank you, I'm glad it appeals to you. The rose is such a pretty flower and can reflect so many moods. I hope you have fun creating your own bouquet.

Dave


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Both are just darling..Plan on making the napkin rings soon.. Thanks Dave for sharing..


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great patterns as always. THanks. 
Karen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeanie L said:


> Both are just darling..Plan on making the napkin rings soon.. Thanks Dave for sharing..


Thank you, I hope you enjoy making and using them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> Great patterns as always. THanks.
> Karen


Thank you, I'm glad you like the design, it's a very simple treatment and sometimes that works best.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh my.... this will be a great set. The Yellow Rose of Texas..... orange for the TX/Tennessee contingent, red for true love and my father's only known color, hot pink for the little grand and lavender for Rachel... I have pale pink miniatures, so one of those too..... Just in time for Mother'sday on this side of the pond...... Thanks Dave...


I couldn't resist trying an alternative colour for the rose. This time I used a black base colour for the napkin ring, with a pink rose and magenta for the shadow detail:

*Pink Rose Napkin Ring*

*Materials:*
DK weight yarn in Black, Green, Pink, Magenta and Yellow
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch

*Abbreviations:*
B: Black yarn
G: Green yarn
P: Pink yarn
M: Magenta yarn
Y: Yellow yarn
K: Knit
P: Purl

*Instructions:*
With black yarn cast on 28 stitches.
Rows 1 and 2: (K1, P1) to end
_Commence colour-work:_
Row 3: B: K8, G: K1, B: K19
Row 4: B: P13, P: P2, G: P2, B: P1, G: P1, B: P9
Row 5: B: K10, G: K2, P: K3, B: K1, P: K2, B: K10
Row 6: B: P9, P: P7, G: P2, B: P9
Row 7: B: K9, G: K1, P: K2, M: K1, P: K1, M: K3, P: K2, B: K9
Row 8: B: P9, P: P1, M: P1, P: P3, M: P1, P: P4, B: P9
Row 9: B: K9, P: K3, M: K1, P: K6, B: K9
Row 10: B: P10, P: P1, Y: P2, P: P2, M: P1, P: P1, B: P11
Row 11: B: K10, P: K2, M: K1, P: K2, Y: K2, P: K1, B: K10
Row 12: B: P11, P: P3, M: P1, P: P3, B: P10
Row 13: B: K11, P: K3, B: K14
_Continue using black yarn only_
Row 14: Purl
Rows 15 and 16: (K1, P1) to end
Cast off all stitches knitwise

*Finishing*
Stitch up sides to form ring and weave in ends to secure and neaten.

I'm sure you'll have fun with lots of other colour combinations.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sahoo said:


> Will be flying the Cross of St George on the 23rd.


If you'd like to decorate your table with the St. George's Cross as well, my napkin ring design is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-73355-1.html

Hope you have fun!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love black back ground.
I am working on orange and coral on black.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love black back ground.
> I am working on orange and coral on black.


It gives them a totally different feel, orange will really stand out!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

DITTO what i said before!!!! There is something about colors on a black background that looks so stylish. Growing up, we never had anything black in the house. According to my mother, black was only for funerals. I bought a "little black dress" to wear to a dance in college, but had to get my roommate to take it home with her so my folks wouldn't see it. My daughter attended a wedding a while ago where the colors were black, red and white. The bride's dress was black and her bouquet was composed of red and white carnations, with a single black rose in it. Would have liked to have been there.



siouxann said:


> Holy smoke, Dave! I wish I knew more superlatives to describe your cosies. How about mostest beautiful-est, or gorgeous-est, or best-est or fantastic-est or awesome-est. Just when i think you've outdone yourself, you re-do the already out-done! If one makes the rose in multiple colors, it will be like a garden minus the thorns on the table.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Love black back ground.
> ...


The black makes them less dainty and more romantic, I think. The orange really pops, not sure I like the dark coral with it though.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> DITTO what i said before!!!! There is something about colors on a black background that looks so stylish. Growing up, we never had anything black in the house. According to my mother, black was only for funerals. I bought a "little black dress" to wear to a dance in college, but had to get my roommate to take it home with her so my folks wouldn't see it. My daughter attended a wedding a while ago where the colors were black, red and white. The bride's dress was black and her bouquet was composed of red and white carnations, with a single black rose in it. Would have liked to have been there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like black backgrounds too, it's much more dramatic. I grew up with quite a lot of dark heavy colours, my grandmother only progressed to purple ten years after she was widowed. One of my great aunts only ever wore black, I think she used to mourn her deceased husbands in rotation. I inherited a lot of jet, I must get some of it re-set one day!

Dave


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Howdi95 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking I'll have to get my husband to fly my England flag (I made sure that it also has "England" written on the cross) on 23rd April when I suddenly realised - I'll be in London then, so I won't bother to mention it to him after all! (He always flies the Union Jack when I'm in London.)
> ...


Hallo Dave, only just had time to go online and have seen your reply. Don't laugh, but one of the specialities I'm looking forward to is being able to have Rich Tea biscuits with my cup of tea! To be able to dunk a rich tea biscuit in my tea is my idea of heaven. The biscuits sold here aren't much cop.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Howdi95 said:
> ...


I agree, there's nothing like having proper dunkable biscuits, we're the experts at it, universities have even carried out scientific studies examining the subject!

Dave


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Howdi95 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Don't forget the McVitie's Digestive Biscuits either. They're really good for dipping in your tea--just be careful not to dip for too long, or you'll end up with half your biscuit in the cup!!
Enjoy your holiday Howdi 95.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is what I did yesterday.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW! How lovely - you were really busy. The black ones really pop. Are they presents?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> WOW! How lovely - you were really busy. The black ones really pop. Are they presents?


Thank you. The red roses will go on the table april 23rd. I will make matching ones using white background. These will be used at our July 4th party. Everyone will get to take one home. I make something every year for the guests. Those under 16 also get a new beach towel.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what I did yesterday.


Wow, you have been productive!

They look absolutely brilliant, it's great to see one's designs turn out so well when somebody else knits them up. I'm coming round for roast beef!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! How lovely - you were really busy. The black ones really pop. Are they presents?
> ...


That's a lovely idea, I'm sure they'll be appreciated as a nice memento of the occasion.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I did yesterday.
> ...


I will be sure to set an extra plate.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Most years I make cloths everyone leaves with three. Last year I made nearly 200 cloths.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Wow! That was a massive undertaking, I have enough trouble finding sufficient time to make cosies for one of my breakfast parties. I'm sure everybody loved them and went away happy though, so it was worth the effort, there's nothing so personal as a handmade gift, it shows you care.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Wow! That was a massive undertaking, I have enough trouble finding sufficient time to make cosies for one of my breakfast parties. I'm sure everybody loved them and went away happy though, so it was worth the effort, there's nothing so personal as a handmade gift, it shows you care.

Dave[/quote]

The cloths were crocheted, and only take about half hour from start to finish. I used a very simple design. When I started making them I crocheted every spare minute, even in line at the store. My mom used to do stuff like that for all the children until her arthritis got too bad. I thought it would be nice to continue the tradition.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For those of you collecting egg cosy patterns, the next in the series is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75939-1.html#1394397

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------

